# Don't forget, March 14th. Put it in your diaries.



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Steak and BJ Day - Official Website










:grin2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't need to diarise sex or cooking. Although me being a vegetarian, he is far better off cooking his own steak >


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

When there is a cake and cunnilingus day, I'll make sure to do the other one. Otherwise, no.


----------



## D1C (Aug 29, 2015)

Anonymous07 said:


> When there is a cake and cunnilingus day, I'll make sure to do the other one. Otherwise, no.


There is. It's called valentine's day


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Anonymous07 said:


> When there is a cake and cunnilingus day, I'll make sure to do the other one. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

D1C said:


> There is. It's called valentine's day


Not quite but nice try. Valentines is usually about the couple, about the love they share, not just one person. It can also be about unrequited love.
I would be seriously turned off if my SO referred to VD and C&C day.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

D1C said:


> There is. It's called valentine's day


We don't celebrate Valentine's day. My husband'd birthday is really close to that holiday, so we just celebrate his birthday that week.


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

woah woah woah... I thought Steak and BJS was for their Birthdays?!?! 

still not happening HAHA 

I like how this is conveniently one month after Valentines Day.


----------



## OpenWindows (Dec 25, 2015)

My BF is a vegetarian... I think it's Tofu and a BJ Day for us!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Since finding out there is actually a "Steak and BJ Day" my husband and I celebrate every year. But, that isn't the only day he gets to have his favorite things..........


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone else find the picture in the S&BJ day link a bit dorky (for want of a better word)?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Not getting my hopes up again this year. Have you seen the price of beef lately?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It is nice when a couple sees a certain day as for celebrating the love the couple shares. We use the anniversary for that. If Valentines or S&ABJ day works for you go for it. I do treat my wife on special days throughout the year. It is one of her love languages. She usually gets Steak on March 14th. If the weather is warm it marks the beginning of grilling season. Feb 14th is now my day. Sometimes I get treated, some years I don't, but holiday observance is not a love language for me. 

My Daughters always celebrate S.A.D. (Singles Awareness Day) on Feb 14th.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> When there is a cake and cunnilingus day, I'll make sure to do the other one. Otherwise, no.


That's a great idea! I'd be happy to provide that for the wife. How about April 14th?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Not getting my hopes up again this year. Have you seen the price of beef lately?


Good point. I'm a simple man. I'd be happy with Hamburger & Head Day or Fries & Fellatio Day.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

How about fillet and fleshlight day?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

More likely to be Ham Sandwich and Your Hand day, methinks.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> How about fillet and fleshlight day?



Omg this was funny!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll put it on my calendar!! (But it's truly a regular occurrence around here... )


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> When there is a cake and cunnilingus day, I'll make sure to do the other one. Otherwise, no.



Is that what they mean by "having your cake and eating it too"?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Holland said:


> Not quite but nice try. Valentines is usually about the couple, about the love they share, not just one person. It can also be about unrequited love.
> I would be seriously turned off if my SO referred to VD and C&C day.


This has rarely ever been the case I have found


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

When's handjob and halibut day?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

I love a nice rack of Memphis style ribs. Maybe Ribs and kinda sorta little bit of a BJ for me.  

Reminds me of a City Rec sports team we had one year. Many guys would name them after businesses (must figure its free advertising?) Well our BBall team that year was BJ's Ribs. A restaurant that did not exist. Still havent got to have a rec sports team named Czervik Construction yet. Points to anyone who gets that reference.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Anonymous07 said:


> When there is a cake and cunnilingus day, I'll make sure to do the other one. Otherwise, no.


There's 4 of those days every year. Valentines Day, Sweetest Day, Anniversary Day and your Birthday. OR at least, those are the days my W expected special treatments/gifts/dinner plans. 

Is it supposed to be mutual on those days?

Men are lucky if they get it at all--even on their Birthday. 

Maybe I'm wrong though. I hope I am.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> When there is a cake and cunnilingus day, I'll make sure to do the other one. Otherwise, no.


I almost spit Cherry Coke Zero all over my keyboard...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Not getting my hopes up again this year. Have you seen the price of beef lately?


Pork instead!

Wocka wocka!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Blow me


----------

